# Pebble



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Pebble Steel

Crafted with stainless steel and Corning® Gorilla® Glass
Every Steel Comes with metal and leather straps
Fully compatible with all Pebble apps
New Tricolor LED

The display is protected by a Corning Gorilla Glass lens with an 
oleophobic, anti-fingerprint coating. The housing also subtly
incorporates a RGB LED light to indicate charge status. Like the 
original Pebble, Pebble Steel is waterproof up to 5 ATM.









Pebble Steel comes in two finishes: Brushed Stainless and Black Matte.
All models are bundled with both a matching metal band and a black
leather strap. The Black Matte Pebble Steel is crafted using a 
process called Physical Vapor Deposition to provide a tactile, deep
black finish that's also ultra-durable.

Can it _______?
Yes, it can.

Notifications
Get texts and important notifications directly on your wrist.

Apps
Sports, music, games, commuting - there's a rich community of apps
for everything.

Battery Life
Pebble runs for 5-7 days before needing a charge.

Backlight
Use it in the dark. Pebble lights up with a quick flick of the wrist.

Customizable Faces
100s of watchfaces to suit your mood and personality.

Daylight Readable
An e-paper display means you can read your Pebble even in direct sunlight.

Vibrating Alarms
Pebble can wake you up or give you a subtle notification that only
you'll notice.

What About Scratches?
Pebble has a scratch and shatter resistant lens with an anti-glare
optical coating.

Does It Use My Phone's Battery?
Pebble is a Bluetooth device, similar to a Bluetooth headset. 
It does affect the battery life of your phone, usually using up
an extra 5-10% per day.

Can I Replace The Bands?
Yes. Pebble is designed to fit most 22mm watch bands.

Is It Waterproof?
Pebble is rated at 5ATM, tested for both fresh and saltwater. 
You can swim, run in the rain, or take a shower with your Pebble.

How Long Does The Battery Last?
The rechargeable battery keeps Pebble going for 5-7 days.

How Do I Charge It?
Your Pebble includes a special USB charging cable. You can charge 
Pebble using your computer or any USB wall charger.

Does The Watch Display Stay On All The Time?
Yes! The display shows a watchface at all times.

Does it work with Android & iOS?
Yes. Pebble Steel works with both Android and iOS operating systems.

$249 US, which includes courier shipping worldwide for early orders.
Orders for Pebble Steel will begin shipping on January 28.

-

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Unfortunately the FAQ is not correct for the Pebble Steel. It does not accept standard straps. The lugs are annoyingly Swatch - like with a middle connector as well.
Also I read elsewhere that the bracelet is a cheap folded links affair. But I have not yet read an extra confirmation on this.

All in all, while I mainly wear mechanical watches, I still find the black one somewhat appealing. 
But in any case I will probably not buy a smartwatch until Apple releases its version, and then compare. The smartwatches nowadays don't yet give me that "wow!" feeling. Considering Apple's success in the last 10 years of redefining devices, it is not unreasonable to expect them to come with something a level more attractive than the currently available smartwatches.


----------



## erdem (Mar 10, 2009)

İf you check the photos in this link, it clearly confirms your concerns about the bracelet. Unfortunately, cheap folded links (

Pebble Steel hands-on: The smartwatch goes classy - SlashGear


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Original Pebble Kickstarter owner in Black. Ordered the Matte Black Steel as well. Shipping mid to late February. Ordered on on announcement day. Yes the band is folded, and also yes (unfortunately), cannot swap out aftermarket straps like the 1st Gen Pebble. However, I have seen a few threads pop up saying that there may be a workaround for the strap issue. The proposal of using an adapter to make the three prong teeth to accept straps. The dimensions were given to different strap manufacturers, so I am unsure if we will see anything come of it. But the idea of an adapter is awesome IMO.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Hi Jimmy,

Even without an adapter we could use a razor blade or similar
to notch a strap for the center piece. Another issue is the 
center lug does not allow the use of spring bars. Both of those
are an obstacle for potential customers unaccustomed to dealing
with watches. 

We would like to hear your impressions and see real photos
after you get your Pebble Steel.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

I saw someone suggest that. But I am not one to mess with bezels or straps without fudging it up bad lol. I'll be more than happy to give my impressions when I get my matte black steel in. By March I think.


----------



## Chris19delta (Jan 30, 2014)

MrDagon007 said:


> All in all, while I mainly wear mechanical watches, I still find the black one somewhat appealing.


of the current offerings, I agree this is def the nicest looking so far.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

My Matte Black Pebble Steel finally shipped today. I should get it by 3/5 as per Fedex tracking info. I'll post initial thoughts and pics next week! Now I need to throw this in my rotation lol.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Received matte black. Been busy at work. Hard as hell to take out the links. You need a small screwdriver to drive out the link holder thingys. Swapping the bands are easy peasy. Take note there is a bit of locktite on the band screws when unscrewing and be careful!

On sizing my watchband, I dropped my band onto my office floor, which is carpeted, and the link band where you catch/connect the links bent! I used a small screwdriver to set it back lol.


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Got mine in yesterday and loving the look! 


Packaging is extremely nice. But for me, having matte black, all the debris from the soft cushions got caught in the nook and crannys of the watch and was looked like it was covered in dust when I unboxed it lol. No tool, only instructions on how to change the band and the normal little pamphlet literature no one really reads lol. 


Removing the band bars was a little challenging at first because I didn't want to damage my pebble and my screwdriver lol. I put a little muscle into it and got it to unscrew. When removed, I see that a bit of locktite was on there. So keep that in mind when removing these bars for the first time. After that, I have taken the band off many times to fit my band.

Band: Like I previously said the leather is nice, but that is not why I got it. The matte black band is nice IMO, wish there was a bigger heftier alternative. Band links are a b!tch to get out! You need a good tool to push the links out. A normal link remover tool should work. I tried with small screwdriver but was very difficult to remove based on the vids posted here and on youtube.

Weight: Heavier than the original, but not a bad thing.

Lip? Yes, but I since put a gadgetwrap cf on the cover. 

Buttons: Fantastic feedback. Night and day compared to the original. UI seems faster, but not sure.

Overall, would I recommend this badboy? If you are looking for a visual upgrade, meaning dressier, then yes. If you are happy with your original version, you aren't missing out on anything other than a LED lol. 














Gadgetwraps CF sans screen protector (wouldn't fit 100%-already sent them a report via their site)


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Thank you for the photos.

Did I read that right? They put a "Corning Gorilla Glass lens with
an oleophobic, anti-fingerprint coating" over the display, and you
put a plastic screen protector over that? I suppose you can never
be too safe, but how will you know whether the glass is performing?


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

I had it naked without a protector for a day. I put the protector or at least tried it yesterday but didn't fit correctly. For the day, it was awesome. Why put a protector on? Because 1, I am clumsy and knock my wrists into walls from time to time when I am busy reading or something lol, and 2, it was included and wanted to try out the screen protector!

Today, I tried the other two I had for white CF face. Right now it seems to fit better, but I do see overlaps, but may be due to the water used to apply the protector. Oh and another reason to put a protector is that the insides can accumulate dust and debris if you aren't vigilant in using a microfiber cloth to wipe em away. The glass does a great job in the fingerprint department! But compared to the anti glare coating of the original pebble, its better IMO. Whenever I put on my polarized sunglasses, it's sometimes hard to read the original pebble due to the anti glare coating, depending on the angle. With the steel, there is no rainbow effect when I put on polarized sunglasses.


----------



## UBGunner (Nov 7, 2010)

I've had mine since Wednesday. Here's a photo. I'm actually enjoying the legibility of the screen the most. I just got a Casio Pro-trek PRW3000 negative display in February and it's incredible how good this Pebble e-ink display is in comparison.

I've loaded:
-Yelp, 
- Starbucks card (pebblebucks)
- Weather forecast
- Pebble Cards (watch face with weather, news, sunrise/sunset, and estimated commute time to work)
- Skipstone (media center controller for pebble to control several media apps on my HTPC. XBMC in this case. I haven't tested this app


----------



## garublador (Feb 17, 2014)

UBGunner said:


> I've had mine since Wednesday. Here's a photo. I'm actually enjoying the legibility of the screen the most. I just got a Casio Pro-trek PRW3000 negative display in February and it's incredible how good this Pebble e-ink display is in comparison.
> 
> I've loaded:
> -Yelp,
> ...


If you have an Android phone and haven't been using them already, I'd consider looking into Tasker and the AutoPebble plugin. They'll give you a lot more control of your phone from your watch and vice versa. I'm not associated with either developer, I just use their apps and find them to be insanely useful.


----------

